# Roaches @ Wolves Game Thread



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

970 AM, no TV... do I have this right?


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Blazers @ Roaches Game Thread*

Check the internet video thread. Someone posted a link there.

Also, aren't we the "roaches?" :lol:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Blazers @ Roaches Game Thread*



yuyuza1 said:


> Check the internet video thread. Someone posted a link there.
> 
> Also, aren't we the "roaches?" :lol:


Takes one to know one


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Blazers @ Roaches Game Thread*

Sergio
Jones
Webster
Outlaw


....

Randolph at center?

Also, I bet the #1 gameplan for Minnesota is to get Aldridge into foul trouble.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Blazers @ Roaches Game Thread*

watching the ticker. Seems to have frozen. 15-8 blazers. Gotta love us jumping on them early. Zach might not be a bat fit coning off the bench.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Blazers @ Roaches Game Thread*

Aldridge out early due to foul trouble.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Blazers @ Roaches Game Thread*

brandon with 10 1st quarter points


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Blazers @ Roaches Game Thread*

Looks like another dud game for Sergio.

I'll bet you money that Dickau sees time in the 2nd half.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Blazers @ Roaches Game Thread*

Time to go back to the starters. Put Roy back into the game. he seemed to be scoring at will racked up 10 points before I could blink. Then he goes out and our offense dies.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Blazers @ Roaches Game Thread*

4 assists for Randolph.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: Blazers @ Roaches Game Thread*

oh sure call a time out and instead of putting your hot player in in Roy you put in Aldridge and Jack? Come on there nate. Get Roy back in.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Blazers @ Roaches Game Thread*



yuyuza1 said:


> *Check the internet video thread. Someone posted a link there.*
> 
> Also, aren't we the "roaches?" :lol:


Link no work.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: Blazers @ Roaches Game Thread*

12 points for Roy
9 points for Aldridge
8 points for Randolph

Gotta like that point distribution.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

What's the score?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

47-44 blazers 4 seconds left in half


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

47-44 Por


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Raef LaFrentz enters the game!!







(for 4 seconds)


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Raef is in??


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Zach 4-4, 3 rebounds, 5 assists


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

From the box score it looks like Zach is having a very good offensive game. 5 Assists is nice to see, and 0 TO's so far. Looks like he took the benching and Pritchards statement seriously seriously.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Haha, ya, that has to be it.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

I thought Raef was definitely the "X-factor" in the half. :whistling:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

7-0 run by the Wolves.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Should probably try to box out the Wolves so they stop getting offensive rebounds.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Zach only second to Jack with the most mins,,,sure getting them bench mins.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

How are we doing?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

75-73 Blazers,,,it's been going back and forth.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Webster just hit a 3. He's 4-7, got to like that.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

8.52 in the 4th,75-73 Roaches.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Tied at 75.


----------



## rx2web (Jul 27, 2004)

I love it, Roy is doing his thing once again and making everyone look bad. Comparing Roy and Foye and there really isn't a comparison in this game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

78-75 Blazers, Zach hits a layup and foul shot.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

78-77


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

78 up


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

LaMarcus replaces ZBo with 6mins left. Nate showing trust in the young'n. Also Zach just had a turnover...hmmmm..


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Zach rebounds a 3 pointer miss by Jack and is fouled.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Zach misses the first and makes the second to give us a 84-82 lead.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Webster for 3!! Yes!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Tip in by Zach!


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

89-84 blazers 2:30 to go.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

89-84 Blazers with 2:30 to go


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

This is a smart team. Always taking shots late in the shot clock. We definitely know how to play with a lead. I love it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy gets pick by Davis and Foye scores. 89-88 Blazers.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

O foul on JJ! Damn!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

90-89 Wolves, with 57 secs left.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

92-89 with 51 left


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

Down by 3 with .51 to go.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

mgb said:


> O foul on JJ! Damn!




Listening or watching somehow mgb?


Curious about the O foul


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

The calls doing us in once again - NBA refs are so crooked it's sad.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

yuyuza1 said:


> This is a smart team. Always taking shots late in the shot clock. We definitely know how to play with a lead. I love it.



Damn! :curse:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

92-91 Wolves.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

.20 to go.Come on Roy!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

mediocre man said:


> Listening or watching somehow mgb?
> 
> 
> Curious about the O foul


Just reading the Yahoo game center for the game. I would be listening if my radio wasn't in the Blazer!!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Roy again. This is getting predictable. Awesome!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

KG traveled, 20 secs our ball Time out.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Down by 1 with 20 to go. I can't believe there's no way to see or hear this game live unless you speak spanish (am 1230 had the game live)

kxl is playing the game from the beginning now if anybody cares to hear it start to finish.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We took the lead with 8 secs left!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Aldridge with the tip! Blazers by 1. Their ball.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

It was a miss by JJ and Aldridge tip in.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Zbo and LmA out. Ime and Mags in.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

It says 2.2 secs left but not who has the ball??


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Their ball. Now 2sec left.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Heartbreaker.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Damn! WE LOST!!


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Yahoo says end of game. Blazers 93-Minny 92


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

Noooo!!!!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Make that Loss.


----------



## Darkwebs (May 23, 2006)

Great way to lose. We now improve our lottery chances ever so slightly.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

KG with the buzzer beater.

:curse:

:curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

It doesn't even say what happen.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

mgb said:


> Damn! WE LOST!!




Sucks, Zach or no Zach I hate Ricky Davis and wanted us to beat him and his team


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

And Zach wasn't on the floor for it so,,,,


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

Kevin Garnett wins it with a fadeaway jumper.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Unbelievable that we let Randy Foye kill us in the crunch - just force him left and he's lost.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Darkwebs said:


> Great way to lose. We now improve our lottery chances ever so slightly.


screw that, i hate heartbreakers, what a ****ty day for me so far, first UO now this...ugh..poor guys.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

mgb said:


> And Zach wasn't on the floor for it so,,,,



Didn't see the game, but going by the box score you certainly couldn't blame him for the loss.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Pick your Oregonian Headline tomorrow


Randolph returns along with losses
Win streak comes to a stop as Randolph returns
Wolves and KG take advantage of Zach's return


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

yuyuza1 said:


> Zbo and LmA out. Ime and Mags in.


I'd think you'd want LmA in. hmmm


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Why so down? This was the perfect type of loss...


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

that was a great loss. I'm happy, one step better in the draft. The blazers played hard all game, Roy and Webster had great games, Aldridge had a pretty good game, and Zach played well, in the flow and got 6 assists to go with his 19 pts and 9 rebs off the bench. And what did it take for the wolves to win, a clutch fadeaway shot by a superstar.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Positives: Blazers lose, and Minny/SacTown win. Portland slides back down to the 8th spot. Not great, but we're within breathing distance of the #6 pick.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Jack had 2 turnovers. They were both in the last minute and a half of the game. You can't do that and win a close one. Roy had one too. Its amazing they even came this close to winning it.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

RipCity9 said:


> Unbelievable that we let Randy Foye kill us in the crunch - just force him left and he's lost.


Tell it to Matador Jack.

Is there ANY PG in the league he can defend?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

A little more Zach and a little less Jack and we would have won.


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

Nate McVillain said:


> that was a great loss. I'm happy, one step better in the draft. And what did it take for the wolves to win, a clutch fadeaway shot by a superstar.


That was a good loss,though considering it was the Wolves and "Roachy" Davis's comments this season its a tossup whether I'd rather have had a win. I'm trying to look at the *BIG* picture. I would have liked LA on Garnett for that last shot though.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Why wasn't Aldridge defending Garnett on that last possession?


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

roy is clutch


so is zach going to start tommorow?


----------

